# Solarforce Skyline Driving Impressions Ø HEAVY GRAPHICS Ø



## TechnoBill (Nov 8, 2009)

The following *Driving Impression* is based on a Solarforce Skyline provided, *gratis*, by *International Trading Company*, hereafter abbreviated as "ITC".
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/INTERNATIONAL-TRADING-COMPANY__W0QQ_armrsZ1

[EDITORIAL NOTE: Footnotes will follow the format "FNxx:" where "xx" is the Footnote number, with the footnotes being listed at the bottom of Post #1]


The *Solarforce Skyline* is a 1 x 18650 3.7v or 2 x CR123A (primaries only) FN01: *thrower* utilizing a *7090 XR-E WC R2 Cree LED*.

The most prominent attribute of the Skyline, upon removing it from the metallic blue Solarforce box, is the _*deep*_ reflector. The depth of the reflector is _so_ prominent that I thought I'd post some perspective pictures before diving into the specifications and Driving Impression.

These five pieces constitute the Solarforce Skyline:
































***
*ACCESSORIES & PACKAGING:*
_Apologies for this late addition and the non-intuitive placement in the flow of the thread, but I felt the accessories were an important aspect of the Skyline's overall functionality. ~TBtO~_
Included with the Solarforce Skyline are 1)The increasingly familiar metallic blue Solarforce box, 2)Three spare O-Rings, 3)One spare tailcap button cover, 4)An adjustable, for multiple sizes and shapes of lights _{seen securing The Masterpiece in this photo}_ _{Solarforce Masterpiece NOT included with purchase of Solarforce Skyline. Prices and participation may vary. Photons have been determined to cause cancer in California.}_ nylon/velcro holster, 5)An adjustable nylon sling, 1 inch wide, with an adjustment range of between 30 inches and 54 inches in length, and 6)Both a metallic ring connector and a tough nylon thread lanyard connection. More on the latter later.






Including both a metallic ring connector and a tough nylon thread lanyard connection is a smart move on Solarforce's part! The Surefire line of hand held illumination devices include "break away" lanyards that are intentionally designed to _break away_ under extreme tension. For those who have served their country in combat, break away retention devices are familiar to the point of not even eliciting comment. They keep you alive, keep your mobility from being compromised, keep you from becoming trapped and endangered by the very tools intended to keep you safe and alive. Your Drill Instructors or Officer Training Sadists didn't make stuff up just to arbitrarily make you miserable (They don't have to make things up to do that ). But like any other intelligent tool user, we select our tools based on _our_ intended use. There may be situations where I do NOT want my lanyards to break away under heavy load, and providing the metallic ring allows me to keep my options open. A small detail, but an important one, and one that does not significantly add cost to the product. Well done Solarforce :thumbsup:






*MANUFACTURER'S SPECIFICATIONS:* 

• 7090 XR-E WC R2 Cree LED
• Working Voltage: 3V to 6V
• Solarforce Driver protects Li-Ion Battery from Over-Discharging
• Flashlight Length: 180 mm
• Flashlight Head: 47 mm Diameter
• *Reflector* Measurements: Length *60 mm*, Diameter *41 mm*.
• Solarforce claims theirs is the Deepest & Narrowest Reflector among similarly sized illumination tools.
• _The reviewer does confirm that in Suburban Environments, where ambient illumination creates a need for higher levels of illumination from one's handheld device, the Skyline's long throw is completely effective at providing facial recognition easily at and beyond 50 yards._
• Maximum Lumens: 300 (per manufacturer). _Maximum Lumens rating is provided to identify the "ballpark" in which the Skyline plays. See MrGman's tests for published vs. actual OTF lumens for Solarforce Flashlights. Given the "intermediate horsepower" of the Skyline, the throw is particularly respectable._ :thumbsup: 
• "Premium Military Grade" Aluminum
• Water Resistant to IPX-8 Standard
• "Toughened Ultra Clear Glass Lens" with AR coating
• Weight: 278 g
Premium Package Accessories
• Flashlight Sling
• Spare O-Rings x 2
• Spare Tailcap Button Cover


*DRIVING IMPRESSIONS:*
From the photographs and the specifications you've no doubt already determined that this flashlight is intended to be thrower. Although spoiled by the impressive output of the Solarforce Masterpiece, I've discovered many attributes of the Skyline to recommend it, even for a task as relatively undemanding as suburban dog walking. The really _demonstrative_ photography, as regards throw, is still a work in progress with more to come later in the evening, but the 50 yard photos at the bottom of the _Driving Impression_ provide clear evidence that the Skyline does indeed throw well to, and substantially beyond, 50 yards.

The tail cap has a couple of internal nicks and scratches on the _inside_, characteristic of a pre-production run, but there's nothing to interfere with functionality or long term durability. The spring is plated with a gold colored material. Later we'll see what appears to be genuine gold plating at the Light Engine end of the system.





The exterior of the tailcap is very attractive, capable of tailstanding {_carefully_ considering the head heavy nature of the flashlight}, has a soft touch switch but does provide tactile feedback of actuation, two wide long ovals for clip ring or nylon retention lanyard attachment, and scalloped sides for easier activation when wearing gloves. Some folks might consider this a formula for AD (Accidental Discharge), but it works for me.





Due to the depth of the head, getting a good shot of the LED was a bit of a challenge. Nonetheless, here are views of the depth and breadth of the head, and a close up of the emitter.










The powered side of the Light Engine appears to be gold plated. (or perhaps Cadmium?)





The positive contact within context of the head.





A view from the _inside_ of the bezel. Note the lens is not held in place merely with a gasket.





An angled view of one of the two indents in the lens retention ring that screws in _behind_ the lens to secure the lens.





A close up of one of the lens retention ring indents. A nice touch from the R&D guys. A gasket would have been less expensive, but this seems a clear example of putting in just a little extra bit of effort and expense which may make for a longer, more satisfying lifetime of usage. I wasn't expecting it, so I may be reading too much into this, but it impressed me. 





A close up view of the Skyline components.





A close up of the body. Note larger gasket for head end.





*Vertical Frame of Reference Items:*
Left to Right; Surefire *SF123A* 3v Primary, Sakar *AAA* 1.25v 1000mAh NiMH Rechargeable, Duracell Alkaline *AA* 1.5v Primary, Solarforce Li-Ion UNprotected *18650* 2400mAh Rechargeable, *Crayola* (Ferrari Red), Solarforce *L2i*, *English/Metric* Measure, Solarforce *L2p*, Fenix *P3D Premium Q5* w/ 'Fenix Store Special' 3 x CR123A optional body, Surefire *C3 Centurion*, Solarforce *L2r*, *Solarforce Skyline*, *Pentagonlight 635 nm* 28 Lumens (Diffused) low signature, Insight H2x *Typhoon* w/ Cabela's cover, *Surefire M6*, Solarforce *Masterpiece*.










*Horizontal Frame of Reference Items:*
Left to Right; Surefire *SF123A* 3v Primary, Sakar *AAA* 1.25v 1000mAh NiMH Rechargeable, Duracell Alkaline *AA* 1.5v Primary, Solarforce Li-Ion UNprotected *18650* 2400mAh Rechargeable, *Crayola* (Ferrari Red), Solarforce *L2i*, *English/Metric* Measure, Solarforce *L2p*, Fenix *P3D Premium Q5* w/ 'Fenix Store Special' 3 x CR123A optional body, Surefire *C3 Centurion*, Solarforce *L2r*, *Solarforce Skyline*, *Pentagonlight 635 nm* 28 Lumens (Diffused) low signature, Insight H2x *Typhoon* w/ Cabela's cover, *Surefire M6*, Solarforce *Masterpiece*.






*USER INTERFACE:*
The UI on the Solarforce Skyline is _very_ simple to use, just one button to access all functions, and no complicated rhythms, temporal patterns, or bodily gyrations involving patting yourself on the head while simultaneously rubbing your tummy in circles while conjugating Greek verbs with a mouth full of peanut butter. :sweat: 

The Solarforce Skyline provides *three* simple and *distinct* functional *modes*:
*• A. Single Level On/Off.
• B. 'Infinitely' Variable Lumen Level.
• C. Strobe.*

……… *• A. Single Level On/Off.* Click the tailcap once for '300 Lumens' On. Click the tailcap again to turn the Skyline off. Very simple, and accessible to any user for immediate use. *"Honey, I dropped my keys in the yard when I was talking to Peggy. Where's one of your flashlights?" "Just grab the one with the big head that looks like a mirror in a 'Fun House' at a carnival. Nothing to it."*

……… *• B. 'Infinitely' Variable Lumen Level.* Depress the tailcap and hold the tailcap in until the light decreases to your desired output. The Skyline will come on at the maximum setting and decrease output in a linear fashion fairly quickly. Release the tailcap at the desired setting and the Skyline will remain at that setting. To increase the output, simply press the tailcap and hold until the output rises to your desired level. The light output can be increased and decreased in this manner ad infinitum, and there appears to be NO "time out" after which the infinitely variable adjustment takes a set and remains. I tested this ability up to 40 minutes, and as long as the light is left on, another press/hold of the tailcap will begin increasing/decreasing the Skyline's output in the direction opposite its previous adjustment.

I offer a couple of observations regarding the circuit programming of what the manufacturer refers to as Solarforce's _"Infinite Output System®"_:
1) The Skyline always powers up at full power. If stealth is your goal, this would be a weak point. But I haven't yet spontaneously thought of a situation in which stealth would be one's M.O. but one would be using a thrower. I do not consider this a weakness. Again, YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary.)
2) The level to which the user has set the infinitely variable output is not memorized. Whether this is good or bad depends on your particular situation. By contrast the NightOps Gladius can be very flexible as a function of its myriad programming settings, but with complexity comes expense and a steeper learning curve. By contrast, the non-Flashaholics in your family would find the variable output of the Skyline quite easy to master.

……… *• C. Strobe.* With the Skyline switched off, simply double click the tailcap within one second and the strobe will activate. Turn the light off, and when next turned on it will behave as a simple click on, or as variable output with click and hold.


*CONCLUSIONS:* The Solarforce Skyline is a very simple to operate, and easy to operate via one hand, thrower flashlight that is useful for selectively illuminating your targets without blinding other people with massive flood or zillions of lumens. I was pleasantly surprised by the unexpected utility of an intermediate brightness thrower as it allowed me to precisely illuminate the area ahead where I intended to direct our dogs, but if they looked back over their shoulders at me, their night vision was NOT destroyed by hot flood. Avoiding the latter requires considerable concentration on my part when using the Masterpiece.

Additional Conclusions, Beamshots, and answers to questions will appear in Post #2 below.


*DISTANCE BEAM SHOTS: Fifty Yards {45.7 Meters}*
Click the thumbnails below to pull up the ImageShack pages. Once the 'IS' page appears, click on Full Size, then close Image Shack page. You will have four full size photos. The Skyline 0124, 0127, and 0133, and the Masterpiece 0175.
All four photos are from fifty yards, with the flashlight(s) in the same firing position, with an exposure time of 4 seconds and an aperture of F3.2.

*Compare pictures 0133 and 0175.* In these two photographs all camera settings, not merely shutter and F-Stop, are identical! 0133 is the Skyline, 0175 is the Masterpiece on 100%. Of course the Masterpiece is far brighter *BUT this provides a Direct Throw Comparison*, at least as regards beam pattern. What you see in the photos is the same as was apparent to the unaided human eye. The throw of the, by comparison, smaller, less powerful Skyline, is nonetheless impressive at fifty yards.

*Skyline on 100% using One UNprotected 2400mAh Solarforce 18650*
This was my first "publication run" for distance beam photos, I had no flashlights that could be considered peers to the Skyline (that is, two to five hundred lumens, designated "throwers"), and beyond that I lacked a clear plan for "apples to apples" comparisons. I photographed the Solarforce Masterpiece, but utilized the 100% setting and it did not occur to me at the time to use the 40% setting  on the Masterpiece. This would have at least brought the Masterpiece down into the general lumens range of the Skyline. In tonight's 45 feet photos, I will set the Masterpiece to 40%. 

File Name … … … … … …… … WHSII_S_Skyline_0124.JPG
Software: … … … … … … … … DiMAGE Z3 v1.03
Shutter Speed: … … … … … … 4 seconds
Aperture: … … … … … … … … F3.2
Camera Sensitivity: … … ……… ISO 200
Metering Mode: … ……………… Multi-Segment
Lens Focal Length: … … ……… 5.9 mm
(35mm equivalent): … … … …… 35 mm
White Balance: … … … … …… Auto
Contrast: … … … … … … … … Normal
Saturation: … … … … ………… Normal
Sharpness: … … … …………… Normal
Color Mode:… … … … … … … Natural Color




File Name … … … … … …… … WHSII_S_Skyline_0127
Software: … … … … … … … … DiMAGE Z3 v1.03
Shutter Speed: … … … … … … 4 Seconds
Aperture: … … … … … … … … F3.2
Camera Sensitivity: … … ……… ISO 200
Metering Mode: … ……………… Multi-Segment
Lens Focal Length: … … ……… 5.9 mm
(35mm equivalent): … … … …… 35 mm
White Balance: … … … … …… Auto
Contrast: … … … … … … … … Normal
Saturation: … … … … ………… Normal
Sharpness: … … … …………… Normal
Color Mode:… … … … … … … Natural Color




File Name … … … … … …… … WHSII_S_Skyline_0133
Software: … … … … … … … … DiMAGE Z3 v1.03
Shutter Speed: … … … … … … 4 Seconds
Aperture: … … … … … … … … F3.2
Camera Sensitivity: … … ……… ISO 200
Metering Mode: … ……………… Multi-Segment
Lens Focal Length: … … ……… 5.9 mm
(35mm equivalent): … … … …… 35 mm
White Balance: … … … … …… Auto
Contrast: … … … … … … … … Normal
Saturation: … … … … ………… Normal
Sharpness: … … … …………… Normal
Color Mode:… … … … … … … Natural Color





*Masterpiece  on 100% using Two UNprotected 2400mAh Solarforce 18650s*
File Name … … … … … …… … WHSII_S_Masterpiece_0175.JPG
Software: … … … … … … … … DiMAGE Z3 v1.03
Shutter Speed: … … … … … … 4 Seconds
Aperture: … … … … … … … … F3.2
Camera Sensitivity: … … ……… ISO 200
Metering Mode: … ……………… Multi-Segment
Lens Focal Length: … … ……… 5.9 mm
(35mm equivalent): … … … …… 35 mm
White Balance: … … … … …… Auto
Contrast: … … … … … … … … Normal
Saturation: … … … … ………… Normal
Sharpness: … … … …………… Normal
Color Mode:… … … … … … … Natural Color





FN01: Do *NOT* use rechargeable CR123A batteries as they will exceed the working voltage of the unit.


TBtO ~ END OF HTML CODE ~TBtO


----------



## TechnoBill (Nov 8, 2009)

Reserved for TBtO


Following are "apples to apples" comparisons of:
*• Solarforce Skyline
• Solarforce Masterpiece at 40%
• Solarforce Masterpiece at 10%
• Insight HX2 Typhoon*

*›* The *flashlights* were *all fired from the same position*; *45 Feet* {13.7 Meters} from a grey garage door, roughly 2½ above the ground.
*›* The camera was about 1½ feet behind and 2 feet above the flashlights on a tripod.
*›* There are three exposures for each of the four light or light/settings above.
*›* The *only variable* among *ALL 12* photos is the *shutter speed*
*›* The *same 3 shutter speeds were used for all four* light or light/settings above.
*›* The shutter speeds are, in order, *• One Second*, *• Six Tenths of One Second*, and *• One and Three Tenths of One Second*.
*›* The other camera settings are static and are as follows:

Software: … … … … … … … … DiMAGE Z3 v1.03
Shutter Speed: … … … … … … 1.0 Sec. OR 0.6 Sec. OR 1.3 Sec
Aperture: … … … … … … … … F2.8
Exposure / Subject Program…… Manual
Camera Sensitivity: … … ……… ISO 50
Metering Mode: … ……………… Multi-Segment
Lens Focal Length: … … ……… 5.9 mm
(35mm equivalent): … … … …… 35 mm
Digital Zoom Magnification … … Off
White Balance: … … … … …… Auto
Contrast: … … … … … … … … Normal
Saturation: … … … … ………… Normal
Sharpness: … … … …………… Normal
Color Mode:… … … … … … … Natural Color


*›* Thumbnails to large photos are used. 1)With the exception of the file names being changed to be self-identifying, the files are just as they were recorded by the camera. No intermediate software was used which could affect the appearance, proportions, etc. of the files. 2)This will make comparing and contrasting the different beam patterns and luminosity of the different flashlights, and the one flashlight at different outputs, far more cumbersome, but the point of this additional post is to address questions such as "How does the pattern, output, compare to Flashlight X?" As noted previously, I do not have other flashlights in this designated performance niche, but I did use a brand (Solarforce Masterpiece) with which MrGman has some lab experience, although not this exact model, and also an illumination device that is as common to LEOs and other professionals as Glocks and Federal .45 hollow points. The Typhoon and its progenitor the Gladius is a known value, and broadly established among professionals who go in harms way.

{If other flashlights in this market niche come my way, I will certainly include them.}

Skyline 1.0 s




Skyline 0.6 s




Skyline 1.3 s





Masterpiece 40% 1.0 s




Masterpiece 40% 0.6 s




Masterpiece 40% 1.3 s





Masterpiece 10% 1.0 s




Masterpiece 10% 0.6 s




Masterpiece 10% 1.3 s





Typhoon 1.0 s




Typhoon 0.6 s




Typhoon 1.3s






Post #1 had a lot of detail photos, with bits and pieces of the Skyline. Following are photos that highlight the lines and proportions of the Skyline when it is completely assembled:


----------



## buickid (Nov 8, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 10, 2009)

awesome! thanks for the great review


----------



## TechnoBill (Nov 10, 2009)

Post #1 updated with addition of:
***
*ACCESSORIES & PACKAGING:*

Just above MANUFACTURER'S SPECIFICATIONS.


----------



## TechnoBill (Dec 10, 2009)

Everyone's purchase decisions as regards CONUS distributor w/ active CPF presence, or OCONUS distributor w/ price advantage is their own business.

But revisiting the *Skyline* after the initial review I see them available at both

*International Trading Company* for *$71.99* delivered, with slightly longer delivery times, potential _language translation issues_ in the event of needing to return an item, but a low price at a time when a lot of people are watching every penny. The link to ITC's Skyline is below:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Solarforce-Skyline-I-Long-Throw-Unlimited-Mode-Torch-x1_W0QQitemZ270490322858QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efa7ac7aa


*SBFlashlights* with the benefits of supporting a CPF member, and CONUS service, rolls in at *$99.99* and the $0.01 shipping. On top of the basic Solarforce Sykline package (includes sling, 2 O-rings, tailcap button cover) SBFlashlights *throws in a Solarforce Protected 18650 and a Solarforce Charger*. Link follows:
http://www.sbflashlights.com/Solarforce-Lights/Solarforce-Skyline-p42.html

Either way you go, you get a a _nice_thrower!

As noted above, I do not have a competitor from this market niche for outdoor distance shots but the Skyline sees a great deal of usage when scanning our property and that of the neighbors for _"Condition Yellow_ Alerts from our German Shepherd Dogs. Each time I use it I'm surprised that the appearance of the hot spot is pretty much the same whether my target is 30 yards away or 80 yards away. Considering that's it's not pumping out the horsepower of my Masterpiece, that impressive reflector does more than just _look good_, as documented in the photos above, it works and does so quite well. Obviously quite a bit of R&D went into the design of this handy little torch! :twothumbs


----------



## JulianP (Jun 22, 2010)

This shop on ebay is selling these on special for $27US. Sounds like excellent value and I just bought one!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270490322858


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jun 28, 2010)

Does the Skyline have a momentary ON feature? TIA!


----------



## TechnoBill (Jun 28, 2010)

FLT MEDIC said:


> Does the Skyline have a momentary ON feature? TIA!


No, it does not.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks TechnoBill. Too bad, seems like a really nice thrower.


----------



## photonstorm (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anybody know whether this Tiablo A8/A9 Aspheric head is compatible with the Skyline?

I'm referring to this aspheric from the A8/A9:

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=114&products_id=1624

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vasp1 (Jul 2, 2010)

JulianP said:


> This shop on ebay is selling these on special for $27US. Sounds like excellent value and I just bought one!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270490322858


 

 Me too - this seems like a really good deal. The same shop is also selling the Skyline II at a considerable discount. 

Suddenly these are Budget LEDs!


----------



## ArmyMedicDad (Jul 2, 2010)

vasp1 said:


> Me too - this seems like a really good deal. The same shop is also selling the Skyline II at a considerable discount.
> 
> Suddenly these are Budget LEDs!



I also bought a version I this morning - and the II is going for $28.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jul 2, 2010)

I just received my Skyline I from ITC over E-Bay. It had 2 solarforce li-ion 3.7 volts batteries included in the light! Someone may have left them in by mistake, but the light works great with the 2 3.7 volts batteries. 
I don't know if this is bad for the driver, since the light also says max input voltage 6 volts. I'd like to hear from solarforce on this.


----------



## Nokoff (Jul 3, 2010)

nice review, ty....I also ordered the V1...really like the look of V2 but the large reflector on V1 won me over.

I wouldn't use two rechargeable li-ions in it for long, they must have included those in error, sometimes U get lucky!


----------



## kengps (Jul 3, 2010)

photonstorm said:


> Does anybody know whether this Tiablo A8/A9 Aspheric head is compatible with the Skyline?
> 
> I'm referring to this aspheric from the A8/A9:
> 
> ...


 
doesn't fit the Skyline 2. different threads, plus the LED when started to screw-in is too close to the lens to focus properly anyway.


----------



## JulianP (Jul 4, 2010)

I just received my Skyline V1 from ITC, and I took it for a walk tonight. My flashlight addiction began when I started looking for a long thrower to check my moored boat at night. Now I use the boat to check my flashlights: Go figure!

The Skyline is a nice light, with a long throw. A little bulky, and althought it comes with a long strap, a belt holster would be more practical. It compares well with my modded XRE-R2 + aspheric: The hotspot is larger, and without the ugly square LED shape. The aspheric is however much smaller, and running on a 16340. 

Anyhow, for the heavily discounted price, this was a worthwhile addition to my collection. I also like the dimming, which allows the user to adjust the brightness simply by holding the clickie down.


----------



## TechnoBill (Jul 4, 2010)

JulianP said:


> Now I use the boat to check my flashlights: Go figure!


Ahhh... a tale to warm the hearts of Flashaholics everywhere !


----------



## Art (Jul 4, 2010)

I just bought one for 24€. lovecpf

Any one has lux readings on this?

Hope it out throws my T20C2 R2.


----------



## jtivat (Jul 4, 2010)

JulianP said:


> Now I use the boat to check my flashlights: Go



Dang it now I need to buy a boat my wife is not going to be happy!!!


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 5, 2010)

TechnoBill,

Does the Skyline out-throw the DBS with a XRE-R2 in SMO? Thanks.


----------



## TechnoBill (Jul 6, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> TechnoBill,
> 
> Does the Skyline out-throw the DBS with a XRE-R2 in SMO? Thanks.


I can't say as I don't have a way to do a one to one comparison. Sorry.


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 8, 2010)

Couldn't pass up on one these for only $27. I really love my Solarforce MPP1, I don't think this match the throw but should still be pretty respectable. I suspect it'll make a great "see whats rustling in my yard" light.


----------



## Nokoff (Jul 13, 2010)

just received my Skyline I...pinpoint throw is good like the beamshots, though my lens is cloudy looking..is there a good clear or multicoated replacement lens?


----------



## vasp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

According to measurements by BigChelis the Skyline I will put out about 145-ish lumens using 2 x CR123 and about 125-ish lumens using 1 x 18650.

I don't have any CR123 batteries - is it worth buying some for the sake of 20 lumens? Would I even notice the difference if I'm standing 100 feet away from what I'm pointing at?

All advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got my skyline as well. Cool light, it actually looks to be a little tighter than my Masterpiece Pro-1, but less intense. I too have a cloudy lens, too bad cause just a week ago I ordered new UCLs for my MPP-1, L2 and L2P but forgot about the Solarforce I had in the mail

I like the switch and UI too, it's simple and easy to use. Can't wait til it gets dark out to see how it does at long range. Oh a note: if it matters to anyone, my ebay Skyline did not come with a holster but did come with spare tailcap boot and strap. It's still an amazing deal but just something to look out for if you use a holster (I don't...ever).


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 21, 2010)

Seems like a lot of new owners of this light are not to thrilled with it's output. I'm on vacation right now and have one waiting for me at home. Any ideas yet about making this torch brighter? Think it's easy to mod?


----------



## Art (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine reads 13k lux .
It is a very well built light but I was expecting more throw then my T20C2.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 21, 2010)

My complaints are:

1) It's not that bright when compared to other lights I have

2) It flickers on low-low mode, they shouldn't have allowed it to go down so low if its just going to flicker.

Also, I found no way to unscrew the head from the light. I tried to unscrew the bezel by hand, but no go. Any tricks? heat maybe?


----------



## Omicron (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine unscrewed by hand without too much trouble. I suspect yours is just torqued down a lot, rather than being glued. A strap wrench might do it.


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got my hands on one today. Very nice torch! Great build quality, super smooth threads, awesome user interface and the deepest reflector I've ever seen. Like others have said, it has a super tight hotspot that should really throw. My longest LED thrower right now is the Dorcy 220 but I think this Skyline is gonna beat it. It is a little head heavy but not uncomfortable to hold at all. Makes an awesome area light when you take off the head. Seems like a heck of a deal for 27 bucks!


----------



## gottawearshades (Jul 26, 2010)

Definitely the best $27 light I ever bought. The PWM is pretty bad on low, but I wasn't expecting this to be a light I'll use on anything but high.

I picked up a Skyline II at the same time. I like that even better; it throws very well, and is pocketable.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad (Jul 31, 2010)

Omicron said:


> Mine unscrewed by hand without too much trouble. I suspect yours is just torqued down a lot, rather than being glued. A strap wrench might do it.


I had zero trouble unscrewing mine by hand either. Also the body of mine unscrews from the head. Does that mean an extension (and a 2nd 18650) could be installed?

And since I'm here - does anyone know if you can use the new AW 2600mAh button-less 18650's in the Skyline I?


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wish I had a tailcap like the Skyline's on all my L2's and my 6P. Awesome and very simple user interface!!!! Anyone know if an infinitely variable tailcap exists for the L2? The Skyline tailcap will function when I hold it on my L2 but it won't screw down because of different threads.


----------



## geezer (Jul 31, 2010)

The AW 2600mAh 18650 works just fine in the Skyline 1 (no magnet required).


----------



## crossliner67 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bought 1 but returned it. It had dings and scratches on the bezel. Seller told me it was his last stock. Lens is kind of foggy and the reflector does not have the sheen of a Luma VX turbo head and the Tiablo A9's. My Led Lenser M7 out throws the 3 aforementioned torches btw.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad (Aug 1, 2010)

geezer said:


> The AW 2600mAh 18650 works just fine in the Skyline 1 (no magnet required).


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Art (Aug 3, 2010)

jasonck08 said:


> My complaints are:
> 
> 1) It's not that bright when compared to other lights I have
> 
> ...



I was able to unscrew the head of mine very easy.

About the rest , you are right , not that bright and the low low mode really flickers :candle:


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I finally got a chance to try mine out on the way to my cabin tonight. Shined some deer in a big farm field with the Skyline and a Dorcy 220. The Skyline can out throw the Dorcy by a good margin. I could light up a deer's whole body pretty good out to about 140 yds. The beam seems to stay really tight for a loooong ways. Can't believe how far a single 18650 torch can throw! Might order another Skyline unless you guys can point me to another single 18650 that can out throw it.


----------



## Wiggle (Aug 4, 2010)

Masterpiece Pro-1 with 2 cells has more lux and bigger hotspot than Skyline, with 1 cell it has about same lux but bigger hotspot still.

Skyline:






MPP-1 1 Cell:





MPP-1 2 Cell:





That being said, I do love my Skyline though. The beam pattern is just great and I look forward to putting a little more horsepower under the hood.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 27, 2010)

This torch has now replaced my Dorcy 220 as my ATV deer shinning light. Throw is truely amazing for a single 18650 and it's a few inches shorter then the Dorcy. Has anyone tried any mods on this torch yet?


----------



## Gene (Oct 24, 2011)

I know, a blast from the past as this thread is old as they come! I just bought one one of these for super cheap and it's build quality is EXCELLENT! 

I can't believe that Solarforce would build something this overbuilt and not put a decent light source into it.

It has one of the ring-e-est beams I've ever seen and on top of that, the beam is BLUE!

I wish it were brighter and had a better beam but it was cheap and someone who is can replace emitters should buy these lights and convert them.

Still a great buy at $27.00!


----------

